# Aromatase Inhibitor Dosing and side effects



## BustaCapps (Jul 23, 2021)

For those of you that have used aromasin, what dosage did you take and did you have any side effects? I have 25mg pills and started with 12.5 ed bc of my nipples being sensitive (very prone to gyno) and it made me feel terrible. I stopped taking it but my nips are sensitive again. I’ve seen other people state they did 12.5 every other day and some every 3rd day. I don’t know if I should try Arimidex or what to do.

Back in the day I know guys who used nolvadex on cycle to prevent that but idk what the pros/cons would be for doing that. I can’t find raloxifene, well I did at one place but it’s a little sketch with everyone else being out of it. Any suggestions or advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## sfw509 (Jul 24, 2021)

How much gear are you running that is causing this? Compounds? Doses?

Do you have bloodwork since your symptoms started to compare to pre cycle?

There is plenty of anecdotal evidence to support starting nolva at, maybe 40 mg a day...

As for ai's, have you taken anything other than aromasin? Adex and aromasin work differently in the body to lower estrogen and in my experience you can really crash your estradiol with adex. And crashing estrogen/estradiol can make you feel like crap.

Just my humble $0.02. 

Best of luck.


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2021)

This is when bloodwork is helpful. 😉

A common dose of Aromasin is 12.5mg twice per week, the day after your shots if you pin 2x week.

A common dose is 0.5 mg twice per week if you choose Adex.

Again, bloodwork combined with how you're feeling to dial it in.

I'd think about using less estrogenic compounds/lower doses if I was in your situation.


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 24, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> How much gear are you running that is causing this? Compounds? Doses?
> 
> Do you have bloodwork since your symptoms started to compare to pre cycle?
> 
> ...



500 test e per week is all. Thanks for the response.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jul 24, 2021)

I do 12.5 mg 3x per week but mainly because I get bad acne if I don't. If it wasn't for the acne, I'd use very little ai.


----------



## CJ (Jul 24, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> 500 test e per week is all. Thanks for the response.


Not sure of your AAS experience, but in the future you could just run Test at a replacement dose, and add in a less estrogenic compound to meet your needs.

You possibly wouldn't need any AIs then.

Just a thought.


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Not sure of your AAS experience, but in the future you could just run Test at a replacement dose, and add in a less estrogenic compound to meet your needs.
> 
> You possibly wouldn't need any AIs then.
> 
> Just a thought.



You mean like 200 per week test and run something like EQ with it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> You mean like 200 per week test and run something like EQ with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Along those lines, yes.


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Along those lines, yes.



Would EQ be what you would recommend? If there would be something better I’m all ears.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trump (Jul 25, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> You mean like 200 per week test and run something like EQ with it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I never run higher than 200mg test just add npp or Tren at a similar or slightly higher dose


----------



## CJ (Jul 25, 2021)

BustaCapps said:


> Would EQ be what you would recommend? If there would be something better I’m all ears.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would depend upon goals, desired cycle length, what you're looking for from the compounds, and personal response to the drug.

Test and EQ is a reasonable combo for a long cycle, trying to gain some weight. Test and Deca or NPP would also be a reasonable combo for gaining.


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 25, 2021)

Trump said:


> I never run higher than 200mg test just add npp or Tren at a similar or slightly higher dose



Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BustaCapps (Jul 25, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> That would depend upon goals, desired cycle length, what you're looking for from the compounds, and personal response to the drug.
> 
> Test and EQ is a reasonable combo for a long cycle, trying to gain some weight. Test and Deca or NPP would also be a reasonable combo for gaining.



I really want to be lean, I wouldn’t mind some size but that’s not really what I’m going for. My diet is geared that way as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonjon (Aug 9, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> This is when bloodwork is helpful. 😉
> 
> A common dose of Aromasin is 12.5mg twice per week, the day after your shots if you pin 2x week.
> 
> ...


Hey Cj I got a question for you. (Not to hijack this thread but it’s the same subject…)

On my Trt dose of 200mg test, .5 mg of arimidex every 3.5 days is my sweet spot (or close to it). My E2 was almost 100 on trt without arimidex, I lived like that for a year. So I’m one of those outliers that “need” an AI on trt.

So when I bump up to 400mg test, 250 nandrolone decanoate, should I double the current arimidex dose since I’m Doubling the test???

I may add 200mg masteron as well, and I understand it has some estrogen controlling properties. Should this affect my ai dosage if I do?


----------



## CJ (Aug 9, 2021)

Jonjon said:


> Hey Cj I got a question for you. (Not to hijack this thread but it’s the same subject…)
> 
> On my Trt dose of 200mg test, .5 mg of arimidex every 3.5 days is my sweet spot (or close to it). My E2 was almost 100 on trt without arimidex, I lived like that for a year. So I’m one of those outliers that “need” an AI on trt.
> 
> ...


Doubling the Adex may or may not be the right call, it's not always linear, so again...bloodwirk and how you feel. Estrogen is important for growth, among other things, so don't crash it. 

But why not stay at 200 Test and bump the Deca to 400, so you avoid the problem? 

From my understanding, Masterton does have an AI effect, but not as potent as a true AI would. Others could speak more on this from their bloodwork results.


----------

